# Blaupunkt model # in 05 Goat?



## jwengel (May 25, 2005)

Kind of an off question but I want to put my Dell DJ in the car without an FM modulator. Anyone know what model number Blaupunkt unit is in the vehicle so I can (if it is offered) get a wiring harness to hook up to it. Thanks :willy:


----------



## hoyabob2003 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry to tell ya that there's no getting around using and FM modulator with the stock headunit. You'll find aux input kits for blaupunkt stereos out there but they won't fit yours. I've been searching for an ipod solution for months. You're stuck with either a modulator or replacing the headunit. Good luck.


----------



## gtoik (Jul 12, 2005)

I was chatting with Vmax, another member on this site, and was told that there is something out there called "JL Audio Clean Sweep." I talked to a cousin of mine who has a car stereo shop and he said that it could be added on to our system. Yall should definitely check it out.

http://www.jlaudio.com

it is one of the main features on the website. i've seen it go for anywhere between $299-$399. I guess it just depends who you buy from. Hope this helps...
later


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

the audio quality of an mp3 (which is nowhere near a quality cd recording) isnt going to degraded audibly by a hard wired fm modulator the kind that goes in the physical antenna input not the wireless kind. I wouldnt sweat it..


----------

